# i need help installing rome total war



## morko88 (Mar 12, 2009)

i had rome total war for four years now, it used to work then i uninstalled it for space reasons. now ive come back to it and i tried to install it and the first problem was i had to verify that the file i was cpoying existed and that i cn acess it. so i moved all the files to a differant folder, and tried to install it again now i get a message that ses "world.cab" this file is corrupt

can anyone help with this problem?

please


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
Sounds like a bad disc.
Can you test it in any other machine?
Does it appear to have and scratches or smudges on it?


----------



## morko88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> Hi.
> Sounds like a bad disc.
> Can you test it in any other machine?
> Does it appear to have and scratches or smudges on it?


yea it does have scratches on 
but what good would it do from testing it on another machine.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If this disc wasn't damaged, testing it in another machine would rule out the disc as the problem.

However, since the disc is damaged, you may want to try a repair kit. I know some Video rental stores will fix damaged discs (sometimes for free).
How badly is it scratched?


----------



## morko88 (Mar 12, 2009)

id say pritty bad, i guess a disc clean is the best thing to do


----------



## morko88 (Mar 12, 2009)

where was the place you sed i could get my dics cleaned.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Video rental stores.
I know my Local JB HiFi (Electronics store) will do it.
Some places do charge a couple $ per disc though.


----------



## morko88 (Mar 12, 2009)

so i just go to the one in adelaide, and if they clean the 1st disc i should work just fine.


----------

